
Report Says Covid-19 Patients Respond to Gilead's Remdesivir, Shares Surge - elasolova
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/04/16/us/16reuters-health-coronavirus-gilead-sciences.html
======
sfj
Counterpoint: [https://www.zerohedge.com/health/gilead-pours-cold-water-
rep...](https://www.zerohedge.com/health/gilead-pours-cold-water-report-sent-
market-soaring-anecdotal-reports-no-statistical-power) (a hedge fund wanted to
get out of a position and got someone to do some heavily biased reporting)

It's a dirty game out there.

